# CVA-1000r?



## Rabbit 16v (11 mo ago)

Anyone know much about these? Ive got one that seems to only function if the nav unit is connected. Otherwise, no access to any functions after the boot screen. Spent some hours trying to find out, but no luck so far. Nav unit it functions fully with is an NVE-N055. I have it connected to an NVA-N751 right now and obviously the video has an issue as it conflicts with component vs composite and I can get the 751 to sort of work, but no other funciton works with the head unit. no tuner, not changer etc. 

Anyone have an idea why this is? I would love to get the 751 to play nice with the 1000r. I am in North America. Thanks for any feedback!


----------

